
Was moon-smashing mission doomed from the start? - habs
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17991-was-moonsmashing-mission-doomed-from-the-start.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=tech
======
JoeAltmaier
Robotic (unmanned) missions will always return vastly less information than
manned. They can't adapt to circumstance well, mission goals can't be
rewritten while in-flight, and its very hard to estimate risk from 250,000
miles away.

